# who here has a.....



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

pygmy african hedgehog well any hedge for that lol what are they like as pets ? how long do they live for ? what do u feed them? and what do u keep them in ? sorry for all the questions just wondering  its not like im researching about them and are considering them as a pet ....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

cant say i know a lot about them sorry ... have u decided to get one yet ?


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry i don't know much about them


----------



## cyclura (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one I have one, what would you like to know?


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

saw an advert on gumtree today for one, how coincidental is that??


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

theres quite a few for sale on Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More i think they are so cute! would love one one day! so be keeping my beady eye out for when the time is right


----------

